# Rainy kayak outing



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I went out to Lake Snowden on Saturday afternoon, first time this year with my kayak. I was able to fish for about 20 minutes before the rain started. I had a rain jacket on, but that did nothing for my legs. If I had been thinking I would have put my waders on and been able to stay out. The bite wasn't bad, whenever I got the Murdich Minnow near good cover, it typically drew a strike. I missed several smaller fish, landed six in a little less than two hours. 




























Where Murdich minnows go to die


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

TheCream said:


> I went out to Lake Snowden on Saturday afternoon, first time this year with my kayak. I was able to fish for about 20 minutes before the rain started. I had a rain jacket on, but that did nothing for my legs. If I had been thinking I would have put my waders on and been able to stay out. The bite wasn't bad, whenever I got the Murdich Minnow near good cover, it typically drew a strike. I missed several smaller fish, landed six in a little less than two hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to make the most of it)


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Seems I've mostly fished the kayak in the rain this year so far. Not bad for a short trip Cream.


----------

